

Monkeypatching For Humans - raganwald
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001151.html

======
raganwald
[http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/07/my-analyst-warned-me-
but...](http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/07/my-analyst-warned-me-but.html)

------
chrisl99
Does Hacker News have to re-post everything Jeff Atwood writes? Sorry for my
ranting.

~~~
redorb
as long as its relevant, yes.

------
hassy
Good article for C# & Java boys. Hacker News worthy? Hardly.

